# Construcción de amplificador con STK4231 100w + 100w



## sobrituning (Oct 15, 2009)

Voy a poner todo el proceso de fabricación de un amplificador estéreo de 100 vatios con el circuito integrado STK4231, es un proyecto para el instituto y luego quedárnoslo, Os dejo el datasheet, el pcb y todo lo necesario. Si alguien no sabe utilizar el programa para la pcb, mascara de componentes que me lo diga y lo explico, mañana imprimiré la pcb y la pasare al placa.


----------



## tinchovolador (Oct 15, 2009)

Te comento he tenido muy buenos resultados con el stk4231, fue mi primer potencia hecha en casa, la use en 2 fiestas como refuerzo de medios y no me dejo tirado , lo tuve mucho tiempo a 43v +/- el ideal es 53 v+/- ahora por ultimo lo tenia en 68v+/- y estaba salado lo que sonaba, pero por error quise ponerlo en bridge puentiando los 2 canales y se me quemo un canal.

Ahora lo tengo tirado, no lo uso porque como anda una salida solo no me sirve.


----------



## dbenchq (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola a todos, me parece interesante este proyecto y me gustaría armarlo pero según el diagrama del ckto este es un amplificador para parlantes de 8 ohmios, y yo tengo unos parlantes de 6 ohmios espero que no haya problema de sobrecalentamiento del Integrado, o si? en fin gracias por los archivos


----------



## tinchovolador (Oct 16, 2009)

hola dbenchq mira te comento que yo lo tengo armado , y lo he puesto hasta con 4 ohms  y no le paso nadada , así también como el stk 4050v  ese también lo he probado , claro calienta un poco mas pero si no le vas a dar mucho volumen sirve igual.


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola @dbenchq
te informaciónrmo de que en datasheet pone a 8ohm, pero eso es lo recomendado, con 6 ohm al bajar al resistencia te dara mas potencia, pero creo que tambien mayor distorsion, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice tinchovolador.
En unas horas o ya mañana colgare lo primeros avances (pcb en su placa).

Tengo una duda: ¿necesito una fuente de alimentacion o va el transformador directo?
En el datasheet sale la fuente, alguien tiene el pcb para ella.

No tiene nadie po hay algun esquema con lo que antes mencionaba (protector, preamplificador con control de tonos, ventilador...)

Hola alguien me podia decir si hay algun reemplazo del disipador que incluyo en la pcb, de alguna forma mas cotidiana, como los angulos, en forma u, t... esque como mi padre trabaja con aluminio me lo podria conseguir gratis, si no es asi me tocara comprarlo.


Muchas gracis y hasta luego


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 16, 2009)

Bueno nuevos avances: El PCB ya en su placa.

Hay unos pequeños fayos y son que hay zonas en que hay agujeritos y los rellenare en su momento con estaño o las laminillas esas de cobre.


----------



## tinchovolador (Oct 19, 2009)

muy bueno el pcb , aver si a ti te da resultado, ami no me fue muy bien con ese pcb  y no se por que , pero ceundo cambie note diferencia en el sonido se escuchavan con mas grabes ,se de que la pistas eran muy finas o algo mal puesto jeje,  espero ver mas resultados


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 28, 2009)

hola llevo tiempo sin comentar porque me ha surgido un contratiempo y esque fui a comprar el stk y me digeron que era 45€, fuy a otra tienda 50€ y dije bueno esta es mi ultima opcion y me digeron 44€ y me quede de piedra, ¿este es el precio correcto para este integrado?
Bueno gracias.


----------



## tinchovolador (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola mira aca en uruguay montevide andan unos 18 dolares esos stk claro el tema es encontrar , yo compre uno para hacer mi prollecto y encontre facil ahora no se como estara la cosa .

Saludos y espero ver fotos del ampli terminado ,


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola siento hacer este comentario pero es lo que hay, el proyecto no se continuara por el problema de no encontrar dicho integrado, en la tienda donde lo encontre valia 44€ + iva y no lo tenian en stok tenian que pedirlo y no sabian al 100% si podrian traermelo, debido a este gran problema este proyecto n lo puedo continuar, pero me a servido por lo menos para hacer pcb, jeje.

Bueno saludos


----------



## juan_inf (Nov 16, 2009)

hola  , quiero hacer tu ampli , me podrias especificar cuales son los componentes ?? soy novato en esto jeje pero arme un par de amplificadores chiquitos de tda. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

juan_inf dijo:


> hola  , quiero hacer tu ampli , me podrias especificar cuales son los componentes ?? ....


Los tienes en los archivos (Primer archivo .RAR)
No están en forma de lista, tendrás que tomar papel y lápiz e ir listando que cosas tienes que conseguir.


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 27, 2009)

juan_inf dijo:


> hola  , quiero hacer tu ampli , me podrias especificar cuales son los componentes ?? soy novato en esto jeje pero arme un par de amplificadores chiquitos de tda. Desde ya muchas gracias



hola como muy bien te hen constectado lo tienes hay pero por ser novato te hechare una mano, te los mando por msn y ha vosotros del foro hare una lista en condiciones y la subo
Te hechare una mano y haber si sigues tu con el proyecto


----------



## nibit (Feb 4, 2010)

gente en que quedo esto? estoy muy interesado pero veo que ya nos e mueve la cosa


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 30, 2010)

hola nibit la verdad es que quedo parada la cosa pero la voy a revivir porque quiero montar un ampli de estas calidades, pasate por discursion general en audio y busca el tema amplificador stk 100w y pronto veras novedades

saludos


----------



## wilfredows (Ene 13, 2011)

Que pasa si solo tengo con 60 +/-


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Nada. Solo procura revisar muy bien el montaje antes de encender el amplificador. Una lámpara serie con el primario del transformador para no quemar nada.

Saludos!


----------



## juanchilp (Ene 19, 2011)

wilfredows preferible inclinarse a un stk4241 que soporta mas tensión. Saludos


----------



## peritomoreno (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola que tal, esta muy interesante este circuito. Alguien podra indicarme donde conseguir este integrado y que no sea trucho..


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2011)

peritomoreno dijo:


> Hola que tal, esta muy interesante este circuito. Alguien podra indicarme donde conseguir este integrado y que no sea trucho..



Buscaste en los proveedores en la Wiki?


----------



## peritomoreno (Ene 24, 2011)

No...pero ya estoy viendo. Gracias


----------



## ALIEM (Mar 5, 2011)

hola  mira  quisiera  saver  cual  es  la  medida  de la  bakelita


----------



## naikon (May 23, 2011)

Hola *ALIEM* no estoy seguro pero me parece que la medida es 8.9cm de alto por 13.6 de ancho, te adjunto a este tema un PDF ucon el pcb, faltaria espejarlo para usar con metodo de planchado. Te aclaro que yo aun no lo hice asi que no se que tal funciona, en estos dias tengo pensado armarlo. Con respecto a la medida, imprimi en una hoja común el pdf que te pase y revisa el pineado que encaje justo, asi lo hice yo.

Si sabes como es el tema de las bobinas que lleva comentalo aca que esa duda tengo.

Saludos espero te sirva!

ahora que reviso bien el pdf que deje, aparentemente ya esta invertido para plancharlo... si alguien lo confirma mejor. Saludos


----------



## fas0 (May 29, 2011)

no se habla del tamaño de esas bobinas (2) que se ven, ni que tipo (awg) de alambre usa...


----------



## victor06dfx (Oct 1, 2011)

hola que como va!!! queria hacer un par de preguntas, estuve viendo los aportes de todos, y esta muy buena la informacion dada, el tema es que me quiero mandar con este amplificador, alguno sabe mas o menos el precio de este integrado en argentia.??? y necesitaria que me digan mas o menos el diagrama, o los componentes de la fuente de alimentacion para el ampli... 
gacias...!!

saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica (argentina) [Witronica]


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola sobrituning soy nuevo en estos foros y perdon por incomodarte pero no dijiste si concluiste con tu proyecto, si fueras tan amable podrias ayudarme a contruir este amplificador con el STK4231. Y en referencia al STK4231 cual de las dos versiones me conviene ??? el STK 4231II  o  el STK 4231V  espero que puedas colaborarme en la construccion de este ampli ya que me parece bastante bueno sobre todo por el thd q lleva en los datos


----------



## robocop (Oct 15, 2011)

hola, quisiera armarme este ampli. pero el inconveniente para mi son las bobinas alguien puede decirme cuantas vueltas, el calibre, y el diámetro de el nucleo


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola colega XeRo21Ip el mejor es STK4231 II es el mas comun si gustas Yo te colaboro a construirlo hice 2 el año pasado, voy a buscar mi PCB y lo subo al Foro vale


----------



## maximoss3500 (Oct 16, 2011)

dale chamo publica tu pbc que yo tambien quiero armarlo, pregunte por el IC por aca y lo tienen a un precion mas o menos el peo es q sea oroginal, tambien quiero armarme el stk4241v que es de 120w para estar mas seguro en la potencia jajajajajaja


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 16, 2011)

Listo colega Maximos el STK4241 V casi no lo manejan aquies mas factible conseguir el STK4241 II el cual si hay un PCB por ahi muy bueno, pero voy a buscar en mis archivos el PCB del STK4231 II con todo su ensamblaje, PCB, mascara de componentes, Fuente, guia y como hacer la Bobina que pregunta Robocop, no es tan facil hacer el calculo matematico de 3µH ya que se necesita poner en marcha la formula, asi que es mejor que no se compliquen con ello colegas, Yo ya lo hecho asi que para hacer la Bobina con nucleo de aire segun la tabla de AWG o Calibre se utiliza el Nº 18 esmaltado que su diametro es 1.024mm, en una broca de 3/8 para perforar metal le damos 16 vueltas sin dejar espacios, y le dejamos las patas de inicio y final de 5mm de largas para estañar y ajustar con firmesa nuestra bobina a la placa, y listo ahi la tienes Robocop espero que te haya sido de ayuda


----------



## robocop (Oct 16, 2011)

Te agradezco AKASHI, lo voy a hacer y cuando lo termine muestro como me quedo espero me funcione 
se te agradece el aporte


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 17, 2011)

Vale Robocop espero que sea de ayuda y te felicito que estes armando esta Etapa, yo construi las bobinas con un trozo de alambre esmaltado de un Transformador aproximadamente tenia entre un calibre 18 a 19 Secundario y la verdad que son excelentes estos alambres de los TRAFO para hacer bobinas, la hice de 2 capas de 12 espiras cada capa verticalmente con nucleo de aire hecha con una broca de 1/4 asi como la Etapa SONY para ahorrar espacio aqui te dejo mis imagenes vale, tambien la puedes construir sobre la Resitencia de 4.7Ω 2W pero con 3 capas, ten encuenta que al variar el nucleo y material del mismo varian el numero de las espiras para poder obtener la bobina de 3µH, y tambien ten encuenta que hay que doblar un poco las terminales para que complete el numero de espiras aqui dejo una imagen de como se hace


----------



## maximoss3500 (Oct 17, 2011)

AKASHI ok amigo vera es la misma cosa 4241II q 4241V jajaja (creo) , yo estoy tratando de hacer el PBC con todo, osea protector,muting,temperatura, para hacerlo compreto jeje , pero por aca en el foro no se como poner para que me salga referencia del PBC de este 4241 (si es que ya lo han posteado) para agarrar un modelo me entienden  ......... de todos modos seguire realizando el pbc por mi cuenta !!
gracias amigo saludos! esperamos la imformacion!!


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 17, 2011)

Buenas Akashi, gracias por corresponder con mi peticion, y perdona si tardé en mi respuesta es que estos dias estaba con full trabajo practico jejeje, y bueno en referencia al tema te agradeceria si me podrias facilitar tus diagramas para poder desarrollar el amplificador con el STK 4231II que segun tu es uno de los mas comunes, bueno yo pense que entre el II y el V habia una diferencia de sonido, potencia o algunos otros parametros que se deberia tomar en consideracion en la construccion del amplificador, aunque sigo con mis dudas entre las diferencias que ambos integrados puedan tener. Aun no compré ninguno de los dos integrados, queria que algun amable compañero me pudiera guiar con su basta experiencia, de todos modos te agradezco por interesarte en colaborarme, y si hay alguien que pueda indicarme el porque de las dos versiones del STK4231 II  y  el STK4231 V, tbm se lo agradeceria.
Y por ultimo Akashi quisiera preguntarte si tu circuito lleva el sistema de mute, y proteccion integrado ??? grracias nuevamente hasta pronto.


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 18, 2011)

Les dejo mi aporte para vosotros: son mis 15 recomendaciones de como distinguir un STK falsificado o Trucho como algunos colegas lo llaman y poder conocer el original a la hora de irlo a comprar el STK a nuestra tienda Favorita de electrónica, se los dejo en formato PDF muy completo con sus imágenes para reconocer cual es el Original y cual es el que nos va a joder, espero que les sea de gran ayuda cualquier cosa o duda me la comentan vale, colega XeRo21Ip claro con gusto te ayudo, he estado algo ocupado por mi trabajo pero mañana publico el material que necesitas ya que toca buscarlo con paciencia en mi disco externo vale por ahora dejo esos 2 aportes, y bueno ya que mencionas cual es la diferencia de estos STK 4231 II y STK4231 V o similares de estas versiones es que la STK  II es la mas comercial o común y aparte de ello es que su distorsión armónica es de 0.3%  y el STK V su distorsión armónica es de 0.08% en cuanto a calidad de volumen espero que ello te haya sacado de dudas, pero ambos son de muy buena calidad y la diferencia no es muy notoria a menos que lo conectes a un ecualizador PRO o que te topes con uno falso ahi si notaras la diferencia, lo que pasa es que el V en muchos mercados no lo traen y el II se mueve mas en el mercado y es mucho mas fácil detectar cual es el Original y cual es el que nos va a dar problemas o distorsione la calidad de nuestro proyecto, bueno colegas cualquier cosa me comentan vale.


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 18, 2011)

Bueno agradecerte por adelantado AKASHI jejeje aunq te faltó responder a una de mis preguntas, y te pregnte si tu pcb tiene el circuito d proteccion incluido y la opcion del mute, gracias nuevamente y estare esperando tu aporte hasta pronto


----------



## rayder (Oct 18, 2011)

hola muy buenos días o noche va depende que sea en su país   ja hace unos dias desguace un equipo sony que tenia de casualidad este integrado y bobeando di con este tema ustedes creen que sea difícil armarlo yo ya arme amplificadores desde cero pero jamas uno que tenga una bobina ademas no entiendo por que no tiene unos buenos capactores de 4700 uf 72 v jaja puede que en el integrado ya tenga algo para realzar los grabes pero la verdad se me hace un lio entender el diagrama con los operacionales ... alguien me podría explicar un poco en crioyo el funcionamiento del circuito???


----------



## maximoss3500 (Oct 19, 2011)

amigo AKASHI el archivo pdf esta dañado  o ami no me abre pero bueno queria saber esas recomendaciones ps en dond pregunto todos tienen el codigo que va en el sustrato en color verde  y veo q eso es inicio para q sea falso .. q mals !! 
saludos!!


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Hola colega Maximoss3500, no el archivo esta perfecto depronto no te abrio por falta de alguna actualizacion de Adobe el mejor es el Adobe Reader X PDF aqui te dejo el enlace para que lo descargues y podras abrir cualquier PDF
http://www.adobe.com/es/products/acrobat.html
Mas sin Embargo te dejo mis recomendaciones para que puedas comprar tu STK Original

*15 RECOMENDACIONES DE AKASHI ELECTRONIC*

Para saber cómo diferenciar un STK Falso a un Original a la Hora de comprar estos Híbridos
en tiendas de Electrónica lea atentamente mis recomendaciones a continuación:

01. Fijarse muy bien en la serigrafía en los falsos es de muy baja calidad.
02. La Serigrafía en los Originales es de alta calidad y de relieve casi esmaltado.
03. Los Números y letras son más grandes y gruesos en los Falsos.
04. Los Números y letras de un Original son más pequeños y más finos los trazos.
05. El serial de la parte superior izquierda está muy arriba y de baja calidad.
06. El serial de la parte superior izquierda de un Original es más definido a simple vista.
07. El STK falso tiene el serial de arriba centrado con el último digito del STK.
08. El STK Original tiene el serial de arriba centrado entre los 2 últimos dígitos del STK.
09. El Material y terminado del STK Original es más pulido más perfecto en su acabado.
10. El Material y terminado del STK Falso es tosco e imperfecto y sus pines son más gruesos.
11. El serial de la parte de atrás del STK falso es de un color pálido se cae con facilidad
12. El serial de la parte de atrás es más definido y de más calidad que el del STK Falso.
13. La diferencia entre un STK Falso y STK Original internamente es muy notoria Fig. 2.
14. En los STK falsos el PIN Negativo en muchos casos no está conectado a la carcasa.
15. En los STK Originales el PIN Negativo está conectado a la carcasa ya que nos da
continuidad midiéndolos entre sí.

Bueno Colegas espero que la información les haya sido de gran utilidad a la
hora de comprar STK para evitar perder nuestro dinero o una mala calidad en
nuestro Sonido


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 20, 2011)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Bueno agradecerte por adelantado AKASHI jejeje aunq te faltó responder a una de mis preguntas, y te pregnte si tu pcb tiene el circuito d proteccion incluido y la opcion del mute, gracias nuevamente y estare esperando tu aporte hasta pronto



Hola colega XeRo21Ip que pena contestarte hasta ahora he estado con un montón de Trabajo contestando tu pregunta el PCB que diseñe no trae el protector no suelo incluirlo en la Etapa de potencia, pues Yo tengo el circuito pero aparte si gustas lo público + la Rectificación de la Fuente y si necesitas un excelente preamplificador de muy buena respuesta también lo aportare, he diseñado varios modelos de estos STK, y bueno aquí te dejo a vos y a todos los colegas del Foro este PCB completo diseñado por mi Funcionando 100% pueden revisarlo si gustan punto a punto, aquí les dejo un par de imágenes para que lo detallen y he subido el Winrar con imagenes de alta calidad y el PDF listo para imprimirde cada Etapa de Potencia,  el cual  trae el Diagrama, el PCB Blue y PCB Green, la guía de componentes Blue y Green, la máscara de componentes para Serigrafía, la guía Blue y Green Solder, el antisolder para serigrafía, el PCB para Flutux y de serigrafía, el PCB para Transfer modo Planchado, todo el material ha sido diseñado por mi totalmente original y funcional, probado 100% en rendimiento, ya que sus pistas están colocadas estratégicamente de modo que maximice su fidelidad y eficacidad, un consejo siempre aseguren  su Etapa de potencia desde la pista GND con tornillos hacia el chasis así como lo trae la placa que diseñe su función no es solo brindar firmeza es para evitar ruidos e interferencias, y las resistencias R9 y R 10 de 1K colocar 2 wirewound a 1w vale,  bueno colegas espero que les sea útil el material, también aporto el material para el STK 4241 por si alguien lo necesita, el PCB es muy similar pero cada uno tiene su propio diseño para su tal fin y colega lo que necesites me lo comentas vale XeRo21Ip

 Espero que les sea de gran utilidad cualquier duda me la comentan vale


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 21, 2011)

Que tal Akashi, no te preocupes amigo yo entiendo que todo mundo siempre tiene algo que hacer, bueno al respecto te re agradezco el aporte que me diste, se nota que haces un buen trabajo con tus placas, y pues que te digo te envidio jejeje, he descargado los archivos y ahora mismo los reviso, y bueno hay una cosa que no pude comprender en las resistencias 9 y 10 1K de 1/2 W, que significa wirewound perdon por la ignorancia, y otra cosa hay unas aclaraciones en tus diagramas en la q indica no conectar los componentes marcados con azul a que hace referencia esto.
Espero puedas aclarar mis dudas amigazo jejeje y si tienes los circuitos de proteccion y el pre para estos stk seria re genial jejeje, bueno creo q es pedir mucho ^_^ en cuanto pueda darme tiempo comprare los componentes y el integrado, aunque estoy un poco dudoso para comprar un integrado original, me entraron dudas por algunos foreros que segun indican la empresa panasonic que era la que usaba este tipo de integrados en especial, pues las habia sacado del mercado y desde hace un buen tiempo atras dejaron de producirla, pero en respecto hay empresas que construyen estos integrados y las hacen en dos versiones, obio las que disque originales y las re truchas jejeje, no estoy seguro de esto pero si es asi rezaré para que me vendan uno casi original ^_^, una vez mas te agradezco amigo Akashi, eres grande che ^_^, ha y no se si alguna vez armaste los amplificadores cuadrafonicos con amplificadores de esta misma linea los STK, justamente ayer navegando en la web encontre un amplificador de 50W-100W-50W con el STK-4239-MK2 me parecio re interesante jejeje bueno aqui te dejo el link de la pagina para que puedas ver los diagramas de dicho amplificador y por lo que vi hay mas de 1000 diagramas de amplificadores no solo con el stk si no tbm con el TDA si no me equivoco.

http://english.electronica-pt.com/db/audio-ic.php?ref=&page=940

Algo que me olvidaba Akashi las bobinas de 16 espiras son de nucleo de aire? que diametro de alambre debo usar?, bueno ya no te canso mas amigo, aveces soy bastante insoportable ^_^ jeje bueno te cuidaz y gracias por el aportazo te estoy re agradecido, ha proposito ese nombre de tu nick me parece estar relacionado con una serie anime o me equivoco ???? bueno hasta pronto y bendiciones para tus propositos bye

Se me olvidaba algo Akashi, una pregunta como realizas tus diagramas para estos integrados?, para realizar mis propios diagramas yo utilizo el PROTEUS, pero cuando busco en librerias el integrado de audio no lo encuentro ^_^, tienes algun diseñador en especial ????, bueno nuevamente te digo envidio tus diagramas jejeje, ha y una cosa mas alguna no armaste el pre amplificador de TUPOLEV ??? hay uno que tiene control de Agudos, Medios, y Bajos, lo arme hace unas semanas atras pero me trae algunos problemas, al principio todo andaba bien o bueno casi bien porque habia algo de ruido cuando tocaba los potenciometros para controlar los bajos, despues pensaba q podian ser los operacionales que usan que son los TL072 y TL071, en los foros indicaban que mejor andaban con los JRC4558, y o los JRC2068, cuando cambie por estos operacionales se arruino todo jejeje apenas y podia darle una vuelta al potenciometro de los bajos porque si daba una vuelta mas el audio tendia a bajarse por completo y ahora ya no me funciona ni con los TL072, siempre me corta en un determinado rango cuando incremento los bajos, pero los chasquidos que me daba el TL072 cuando tocaba los potenciometros, desaparecieron al colocar los JRC4558 y obio que la calidad de audio tbm mejoró ^_^ bueno aqui te dejo el link para ver si tienes algo en referencia 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

gracias y hasta pronto ^_^


----------



## maximoss3500 (Oct 21, 2011)

Grasias amigo por la respuesta haha estaba esperando eso , bueno tambien una de las cosa que identifican a un STK falso es que en codigo que se visualiza por la parte de atras es Verde claro y en los originales es Negro.
ahora todos lo que e visto la tienen en verde , haciendo q no sean seguros a la hora de la compra u.u!!


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 21, 2011)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Que tal Akashi, no te preocupes amigo yo entiendo que todo mundo siempre tiene algo que hacer, bueno al respecto te re agradezco el aporte que me diste, se nota que haces un buen trabajo con tus placas, y pues que te digo te envidio jejeje, he descargado los archivos y ahora mismo los reviso, y bueno hay una cosa que no pude comprender en las resistencias 9 y 10 1K de 1/2 W, que significa wirewound perdon por la ignorancia, y otra cosa hay unas aclaraciones en tus diagramas en la q indica no conectar los componentes marcados con azul a que hace referencia esto.
> Espero puedas aclarar mis dudas amigazo jejeje y si tienes los circuitos de proteccion y el pre para estos stk seria re genial jejeje, bueno creo q es pedir mucho ^_^ en cuanto pueda darme tiempo comprare los componentes y el integrado, aunque estoy un poco dudoso para comprar un integrado original, me entraron dudas por algunos foreros que segun indican la empresa panasonic que era la que usaba este tipo de integrados en especial, pues las habia sacado del mercado y desde hace un buen tiempo atras dejaron de producirla, pero en respecto hay empresas que construyen estos integrados y las hacen en dos versiones, obio las que disque originales y las re truchas jejeje, no estoy seguro de esto pero si es asi rezaré para que me vendan uno casi original ^_^, una vez mas te agradezco amigo Akashi, eres grande che ^_^, ha y no se si alguna vez armaste los amplificadores cuadrafonicos con amplificadores de esta misma linea los STK, justamente ayer navegando en la web encontre un amplificador de 50W-100W-50W con el STK-4239-MK2 me parecio re interesante jejeje bueno aqui te dejo el link de la pagina para que puedas ver los diagramas de dicho amplificador y por lo que vi hay mas de 1000 diagramas de amplificadores no solo con el stk si no tbm con el TDA si no me equivoco.
> 
> http://english.electronica-pt.com/db/audio-ic.php?ref=&page=940
> ...



Hola Colega  XeRo21Ip, gracias por tu comentario y pues mi fuerte son los Power  Amplifiers ya que ensamblo y diseño consolas Amplificadas y pues  espero que algo te sea útil, bueno respecto a las resistencias,   wirewound significa Resistencia de Hilo Bobinado, pero  también puedes colocar unas de Metal-Oxido que soportan sobrecargas, a muchos que han armado esta Etapa el principal fallo es porque en el esquema dice R9 y R10 de 1K a ½  el cual estas resistencias son a 1W, Yo cuando Arme esta Etapa las remplace por 2 de 1W de Metal-Oxido, ya que en la gran mayoría de Equipos de sonido en especial los Sony y otros que usan Etapas con los STK ponen esas 2 resistencias  de Metal- Oxido a 1W que son unas de color gris, pero  puedes colocar normales eso si a 1W vale, bueno en el esquema hay ciertos componentes marcados con azul claro, tanto en el Amplificador STK 4231 y STK 4241 su esquema es el mismo a diferencia que en el STK 4241 todos sus pines tienen función y hay que instalar esos componentes marcados con azul ya que el  integrado los necesita para que su potencia sea 2x120W, en el STK 4231 no se instalan esos componentes y los pines 1, 2 , 21 y 22 no se conectan.
La verdad es que es algo difícil encontrar un STK original hay que saber muy bien diferenciarlos y comprarlos en una buena tienda eso si el original pesa mas que un falso ya que el trucho no es ni la mitad de lo que trae un original, cuando le dicen a uno hay genérico mas barato ya uno mejor la piensa 2 veces antes de comprar ahí,  genéricos a 18€ y supuestamente Originales a 26€ uno piensa que porque vale mas es completamente Original y resulta que es clon del original y el falso es la copia de la copia, la gran mayoría  que venden son  falsos y solo quedan unos pocos Originales como que uno lo piensa 2 veces antes de armar una Etapa de potencia STK y opta mas por un TDA y clase D, si Panasonic antes ensamblaba sus equipos con estos Híbridos y mas que la Sanyo se fusiona a la Panasonic  el otro año ya ni se verá un Original.
Cuadrafónico  no he armado, gracias por el enlace esta muy buena la web gracias por el gran aporte colega, Si colega  la Bobina es de 16 espiras con núcleo de aire, el AWG puede ser entre calibre  18 y 19, el alambre mas bueno para esto es el de un Trafo secundario la bobina no tiene que ser exacta hay muchas Etapas que ni la ponen o las Remplazan por resistencias de hilo bobinado ya que manejan frecuencias comprendidas en mH, pero así la he hexo y medido me da entre 2.8mH y 3.2mH, con gusto colega estamos es para ayudarnos ,  mi Nick pues si se  cuál es la Serie pero no, el nombre es del puente de Japón 明石海峡大橋 el gran Akashi Kaikyo y claro de ahí viene el nombre de la serie y el mio no solo del foro si no que también de mis consolas  jejeje, gracias por tus bendiciones igualmente muchos éxitos en todos tus proyectos.
Para realizar los diagramas y PCB todo lo realizo desde Sprint  Layout PRO, he manejado muchos programas para realizar tanto diagramas, PCB y simuladores, y los que mas me han gustado son este,  el DipTrace Laucher con modelado en 3D y el Eagle, y simulador que mas uso es el Proteus ya que para simular Motores paso a paso para luces DMX Scan con espejos 180º son una pasada realmente es muy bueno, pero la tengo en versión Japanese con mas librerías y tal, no ese Preamplificador aportado para  Video Rokolas no lo hecho ya que tiene cosas que como que no cuadran mucho, empezando que el chasis de los potenciómetros deben ir conectado al GND, en especial los que se saturan y al controlarlos es decir tocarlos sin perilla dan mucha interferencia ya que hay que ajustarlos al chasis y a la GND y si los mejores son los 4558 muy utilizados por la Panasonic en sus equipos de alta fidelidad y pues en ese PRE hay que variar uno que otro componente y queda una pasada.
No sé si ya resolviste tu problema al respecto si algo me avisas y yo te digo que debes cambiar para que te de muy buena respuesta, cualquier cosilla me comentas vale, y con gusto lo que necesites y necesiten colegas los aporto, bueno estamos en contacto. 

El compartir es lo que nos hace más sabios y pues comparto con vos y con los colegas del foro, esta Web de un colega de Hong Kong esta en chinopero con traductor de Google pueden ver la descripcion detallada de algunos proyectos, aporto para la comunidad el Power Amplifier que algunos han visto en video Rokolas.com, pero este es Original y esta muy completo y 100% probrado al igual que les dejo el Power Amplifier LM3886 y al final pueden descargar su PDF con su respectivo PCB espero que algo les sea util

TDA7294
http://gc.digitw.com/tda7294mult-btl.htm

LM3886
http://gc.digitw.com/MyDocument/LM3886CaseInstDoc.htm
http://gc.digitw.com/new_page_12.htm

:





maximoss3500 dijo:


> Grasias amigo por la respuesta haha estaba esperando eso , bueno tambien una de las cosa que identifican a un STK falso es que en codigo que se visualiza por la parte de atras es Verde claro y en los originales es Negro.
> ahora todos lo que e visto la tienen en verde , haciendo q no sean seguros a la hora de la compra u.u!!




Hola colega Maximoss, con gusto colega y pues no siempre  el Original trae el Serial en negro también en Verde Intenso con una tinta especial Laser que la imprime un Robot con 2 capas, en cambio los truchos la imprimen con malla de serigrafía y como eso es a gran cantidad muchos quedan torcidos y con tinta para marcar impresos que se cae con facilidad si es negra y si es verde es muy pálida ya que al imprimir el sólido absorbe el brillo de la tinta, en los STK si es como difícil identificarlos pero también hay que saber de cómo es realmente un Original, es mucho mas fácil identificar un Power Transistor el cual trae 2 marcas de ensamble en la parte de encima, en cambió el falso o trucho trae una sola, al saber eso siempre los reviso y todos me han funkado y casi ni se calientan espero que algún colega que también este dudoso en Transistores falsos así lo identifican a un 100% un original a un trucho, bueno colega cualquier cosa o duda me la comentas con gusto te colaboro hasta la proxima


----------



## rayder (Oct 24, 2011)

AKASHI estoy armando el circuito ... el trafo que va conectado a la etapa de amplificación de cuanto tiene que ser maso menos y va rectificado ?, de ser así podrías decirme de que modo o solo colocando un puente de diodos alcanza... desde ya gracias ...


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 24, 2011)

Que tal Akashi, gracias por las aclaraciones , terminé de comprar los componentes de menor costo jejeje, pero bueno en éstas semanas tengo que ir en busca de mi STK, me faltó un poco de dinero  pero en cuanto tenga el suficiente compro el stk, bueno me resignaré a comprar uno casi falso jajaja pero prefiero comprar el STK4231-V, ya que la distorsión es menor jejeje, gracias nuevamente y que bueno que te haya gustado la pagina de los diagramas, mas adelante quería armar el cuadrafónico con el STK 4239MK2 y usarlo en un auto jejeje.

Bueno está loca la idea pero para eso necesitaría desde ya el inversor ,) es por eso que te preguntaba sobre tus diseños y si tenias uno en particular para hacer diseños de stk jejeje, yo también quiero hacer mi propia placa jejeje

Se me olvidaba algo mas, el problema del pre-amplificador ya lo solucioné gracias a un post en el mismo foro, pero sigo teniendo ruidos cuando manipulo los potenciómetros de control de tonos bajo, medio y agudo, me podrías ayudar con eso, por favor gracias.

Bueno hasta pronto amigo y te comentaré como me quedó el amplificador en cuanto termine de armarlo, bye.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 24, 2011)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Se me olvidaba algo mas, el problema del pre-amplificador ya lo solucione gracias a un post en el mismo foro, pero sigo teniendo ruidos cuando manipulo los potenciometros de control de tonos bajo, medio y agudo me podrias ayudar con eso porfavor gracias



Colocale una perilla plástica al mando del potenciometro, y la parte metálica del mismo en contacto electrico con la tierra general del circuito.
Los cables que conectan a los potenciometros del circuito preamplificador deben ser apantallados o polarizados (aquellos que tran un cable o dos normales con su propio aislante y al rededor de ellos un tercer conductor pero envolviendo a estos dos ultimos formando una especie de pantalla electromagnética, este cable a su vez, hara las veces de tierra en las conexiones que tengan lugar entre dichos componentes).

Luego de todos estos conductores viene el aislante exterior.

Saludos.


----------



## fas0 (Dic 5, 2011)

una consulta, tengo un transformador 35+35 6A... va bien para un STK4241?. me interesó este proyecto y capaz lo haga este verano.. pero bueno, ante todo me gustaría saber eso. Saludos.


----------



## michelin (Feb 19, 2012)

hola akashi, estoy viendo tu trabajo y me salto una duda cuando mencionas lo de los componentes azules, yo estoy trabajando con el stk 4231 V, esos componentes en azul no se lo coloco en este STK??? 

PD: yo he hecho un circuito siguiendo el plano del datasheet y no me funciona, sera por estos componentes que no funciona??


----------



## disaed (Jun 2, 2012)

hola para este amplificador de cuanto tiene que ser el transformador, tanto en voltaje como en amperes??


----------



## ALIEM (Jun 9, 2012)

hola  compañero  tengo  el  stk 411  me  puede  servir  para  este  circuito

Aliem   bueno  compañeros  la  verdad  que estoy  sorprendido  con  este  pequeño amplificadorcito  señores  les cuento  yo arme  la tarjeta  con el stk 4211 y  la  verdad  me dejo sorprendido  suena durísimo  y  una alta calidad  suena casi  igual que  la zener  modificada  , eso es  lo  que  no entiendo  si este stk es 80 watio alguien  me  puede  explicar suena  durísimo y  con  calidad se siente  la calida comparándolo con  la  zener  modificada


----------



## alanfr (Nov 27, 2012)

Disculpen por revivir el tema, les comento, arme el ampli con un stk4231, todo barbaro, salvo que cuando subo un poco el volumen me hace un ruido algo asi como un priii prii en el woofer, lo raro de todo es que es en un canal solo, el de la salida de la pata 12, y mas raro aun si desconecto la entrada del otro canal(pin 20) suena barbaro salvo que mono (obvio no??)!! alguien me puede decir que pasa?? porque me estoy volviendo loco!! gracias de ante mano


----------



## Zet@ (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola! He armado una etapa con dos stk4231, y la verdad suena bastante bien. Lo he trabajado con 8 y 4 ohm, desde luego si le pones cargas menores tenes que bajar la tension. Yo lo he trabajado  a 8 ohm con +/- 55 voltios y a 4 ohm con +/- 45 voltios. Todo sin ningun inconveniente. 
 Pero como son para trabajar con cargas de 8 ohm, lo deje con +/- 55 voltios. 
 Y lo mejor es que pude poner todo en un gabinete de 1 unidad de rack. Apenas pueda subo fotos. Las tengo que comprimir por el tamaño del archivo.


----------



## alex078 (Ago 5, 2015)

tinchovolador dijo:


> Te comento he tenido muy buenos resultados con el stk4231, fue mi primer potencia hecha en casa, la use en 2 fiestas como refuerzo de medios y no me dejo tirado , lo tuve mucho tiempo a 43v +/- el ideal es 53 v+/- ahora por ultimo lo tenia en 68v+/- y estaba salado lo que sonaba, pero por error quise ponerlo en bridge puentiando los 2 canales y se me quemo un canal.
> 
> Ahora lo tengo tirado, no lo uso porque como anda una salida solo no me sirve.



*A*migo bien tu ampli*FICADOR* yo igual soy muy aficionado a armar amplificadores con stk tengo el mismo stk le coloque fuente de 35-0-35 voltios a 1 amper*io* al principio no funcionaba por q*UE* salia voltaje a la salida luego modifique uniendo directamente negativo a pin 5 y 13 y ya no había voltaje a la salida pero tampoco salia audio *L*uego me fije que llevaba 2 transistores a parte en la fuente los solde  a positivo y recién funciono
*L*o que no entiendo es que función cumplían eses transistores no se si usted sabe gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 5, 2015)

Deja fotos de la fuente por ambos lados del PCB para poderte orientar.


----------



## jmartt (Sep 4, 2015)

holaa soy nuevo pero viendo el tema... quisiera que me ayudaran ya que tengo todo ese circuito lo quite de un modular o estereo  como se llame en una chatarra pero pues quisiera ver si funciona, ya que veo que si es algo potente..  les subire las fotos, pero quisiera saber donde hay que ponerle energia etc etc...  ustedes saben..   muchisimas gracias..  espero su ayuda


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 4, 2015)

jmartt dijo:


> holaa soy nuevo pero viendo el tema... quisiera que me ayudaran ya que tengo todo ese circuito lo quite de un modular o estereo  como se llame en una chatarra pero pues quisiera ver si funciona, ya que veo que si es algo potente..  les subire las fotos, pero quisiera saber donde hay que ponerle energia etc etc...  ustedes saben..   muchisimas gracias..  espero su ayuda



Vato para saber el conexionado con exactitud, tocaría conocer el modelo del Estéreo o equipo de sonido.

Luego buscar el manual de servicio y poder comprobar como se conecta y si realmente funciona, sin olvidar que para que funcione, hay que tener la fuente de alimentación simetrica indicada o en este caso un Trafo con Tap central, un preamplificador si este lo necesita  y su parlanteria correspondiente.


Si el IC funciona padre y algunos de sus componentes también, yo de usted trataria de armarle un nuevo pcb, para tener un amplificador bien padre.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 5, 2015)

Consigue una fuente simetrica entre  +/-26 a +/-34 Vac  120W ~ ,y si es posible que tenga devanado para 10V o 12V para la fuente de 12Vdc que seria nesesario para activar los reles.
 Si lo conectas como en la fig. y no se activa el relé mas cercano al STK, tienes una o las dos salidas rotas o con tension DC en ella. Tendras que medir cual el problema si sucede en tu caso. Suerte.


----------



## neutro (Dic 14, 2015)

ola AKASHI soy novato en esta pagina pero tengo un minicomponente sony GRX8 del año 95 que no lo uso y ps  lo desarme y me encontré con un IC-stk4231ii me imagino que debe ser original junto con su trafo y todo eso  ya que descargue los archivos que pusiste  voy a armarlo aber como me va saludos y gracias por los archivos  eres un capo


----------



## DealTech (Ene 18, 2016)

neutro dijo:


> ola AKASHI soy novato en esta pagina pero tengo un minicomponente sony GRX8 del año 95 que no lo uso y ps  lo desarme y me encontré con un IC-stk4231ii me imagino que debe ser original junto con su trafo y todo eso  ya que descargue los archivos que pusiste  voy a armarlo aber como me va saludos y gracias por los archivos  eres un capo



Hola pudiste armar el ampli con el GRX8?


----------



## yopo2012 (Feb 21, 2016)

yo tengo el mismo equipo sony GRX8. lo compre en una chatarrera. por *3 dolares*. aca en Uruguay.

 el gabinete del equipo esta muy mal pero lo que es la parte amplificadora funciona muy bien.
cuando lo traje pensé que estaba quemada la salida de audio pero solo estaba desoldada entonces la resolde y funciono de nuevo.

a hora lo tengo guardado porque no lo estoy usando pero mas adelante lo desarmare para usar la parte amplificadora.


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Jun 24, 2016)

Buenas noches, la bobina del diseño de akashi, que diametro tiene (la de 16 espiras)


----------



## neutro (Abr 22, 2021)

DealTech dijo:


> Hola pudiste armar el ampli con el GRX8?


SI amigo  pero fíjate que después de 2 canciones a volumen moderado (50%), se voló el canal izquierdo no se cual fue la causa , le instale su transformador de fabrica ,puentes originales de fabrica, Condensador original, sus parlantes originales. este es el preamplificador.


----------

